# What do you love about women?



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

For me:

1. They are much better looking than men. One of the things that keeps me up at night is that one day all all the women in the world will realize that they look much better than men and will all become lesbians. If I were a woman I would be a lesbian.

2. They smell much better than men. We get sweaty, sometimes really sweaty and it's hard to make the smell go away. Most women smell like perfume or flowers (most of the time).

3. They do seem more caring. I mean, men can be too but giving birth and mothering gives women something special. They usually take care of aging relatives and of course kids.

4. They are more responsible most of the time. The risky behavior of men is one of the reasons we live shorter lives on average.

5. Most women don't mind marrying a man older than them even though they are usually the widows who will be alone when the husband dies. This is terrifying to me. I now know why widows are mentioned so often in the Bible.

6. They are generally nicer than men. Not as willing to get into a conflict.

7. I love that I can give a women immense pleasure sexually if I know what I'm doing. I think that inducing multiple orgasms and watching them is better than actually having them yourself.

8. I love that women can still find trust in men after being used themselves. This is hard for me.

What do you love about women?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

ntamph said:


> For me:
> What do you love about women?


1. Their smell. One of the more pleasant surprises of marriage was how the female smell gradually spread from the closet and filled the whole house.

2. Their voices. The angels singing has absolutely nothing over a female choir.

3. The endless female accoutrements. From a closet full of expensive shoes to a medicine chest overflowing with cosmetics, it does make life interesting.

4. The taste. --All I'm going to say


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I am as crazy about women as anyone. BUT putting a woman on a pedestal is completely missing out on the real woman and her value.

Women make life worth living. Yeah they look good and smell nice. And often have a wonderful soft side. But this is only a small part.

A quality woman is so much more. She challenges me. She is my partner. We take on the world together. I need her feminine side. She combines with me to complement what I bring. But she dances with me in life. I am talking way past the physical and way past the traditional roles.

Indeed women can be intoxicating for many reasons. But they are human. As are men.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I.. like.. big.. Butts.. and I cannot lie.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> 1. Their smell. One of the more pleasant surprises of marriage was how the female smell gradually spread from the closet and filled the whole house.
> 
> 2. Their voices. The angels singing has absolutely nothing over a female choir.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love how a clean woman smells.
Her hair , her skin, her clothes,her breasts ,her neck and shoulders, need I go on? 
Every part of her, so clean,soft and warm.

Whenever my wife is away , I sleep on her pillows , because they smell like her.


----------



## Rafters (Sep 18, 2013)

Boobs


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Rafters said:


> Boobs


I just asked my H and his answer was the same as yours, verbatim...:rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What's there NOT to love?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the female body and the variety of them that are out there


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ntamph...I think you really do love women and I think that's awesome.

But what can you say as to what you love about yourself, as a man? 

Your post is awesome toward women but kinda cruel toward yourself.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> I am as crazy about women as anyone. BUT putting a woman on a pedestal is completely missing out on the real woman and her value.
> 
> Women make life worth living. Yeah they look good and smell nice. And often have a wonderful soft side. But this is only a small part.
> 
> ...


Just have to say that I love this post. :smthumbup:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Right now? Not a damn thing!


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I like it that they don't see well in poor lighting.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Every one is an expert on what's wrong with me! Associating with them helps prevent me from becoming encumbered with a load of pesky self-esteem.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

BTW those statues are very life-like, I'm surprised you can post such a thing with bewbies on this forum!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I love everything about women that was mentioned on this thread HOWEVER there is one thing that I hate about them...

I HATE women who are in management. They are *****y, mean, act god like and walk around like they have a bigger c0ck than you. 

Go ahead...hit me with it now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ I never have to deal with that problem 

Except female shareholders of course, but they don't really boss me around, though hell do they TRY! Bah!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ntamph said:


> 7. I love that I can give a women immense pleasure sexually if I know what I'm doing. I think that inducing multiple orgasms and watching them is better than actually having them yourself.
> 
> 8. I love that women can still find trust in men after being used themselves. This is hard for me.
> 
> What do you love about women?


A few things you said jumped out to me, like it is hard for you, this is terrifying for you (that they marry older men & become widows)...you sound like such a CARING MAN, you want to believe the BEST in every woman, you do pedestalize them to some degree... 

What you say in # 7 is clearly how my husband feels, my pleasure means MORE to him than his own, he seems to be geared this way... I find men such as these are generally on the Beta side and very sensitive ...White Knightish....do you fit this profile?? 

Women can *really* take advantage of this if you are not careful !


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Pu$$y.










I kid I kid.
Well not really I do love it. But honestly e3000's post was spot on.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I love all the cutsy things they do, The way they move. A simple thing like a glance over the shoulder. I love the work they put into looking good. Its amazing to me. I love they way they nurture particularly when I have nothing left and all the tough guy is worn out for the day but she picks right up on it without missing a lick. She knows exactly what to do and say to lift my spirits. 

I believe in every man is a little boy who at times needs a little mommaing if you will. Just like every woman still has that little girl in her that needs a little daddying from time to time. I am certainly one of those men and have no problem admitting it. 

Back to women in general. I love to see 2 or 3 of them together laughing and giggling and letting the little girls come back out to play for a few minutes like teenagers again. It makes me smile. I love they way they flip their hair and the way they twirl it in their fingers. 

Lastly I love when they are in need of rescue. A damsel in distress is so sexy.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> I love everything about women that was mentioned on this thread HOWEVER there is one thing that I hate about them...
> 
> I HATE women who are in management. They are *****y, mean, act god like and walk around like they have a bigger c0ck than you.
> 
> ...


I've known some VERY good female managers. I've known some really bad ones too. I think the things that get called "b*tchy" are really overcompensation... they don't want to come off weak. Some men do it to. Neither belongs in management imo.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> I love everything about women that was mentioned on this thread HOWEVER there is one thing that I hate about them...
> 
> I HATE women who are in management. They are *****y, mean, act god like and walk around like they have a bigger c0ck than you.
> 
> ...


lol,
B*tchy women in management are easily handled..
Just like men, they are looking for over the top external validation.
But they accept theirs differently to men.
Got to be more subtle with it and stroke their egos.
Just give them their " fix " and it works wonders.

I deal with them every day.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

NewHubs said:


> I love everything about women that was mentioned on this thread HOWEVER there is one thing that I hate about them...
> 
> I HATE women who are in management. They are *****y, mean, act god like and walk around like they have a bigger c0ck than you.
> 
> And, I've been discovering that some of them DO.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> I love everything about women that was mentioned on this thread HOWEVER there is one thing that I hate about them...
> 
> I HATE women who are in management. They are *****y, mean, act god like and walk around like they have a bigger c0ck than you.
> 
> ...


I've had MANY women tell me they would MUCH rather work for a man than a woman...


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

I love touching their skin... how smooth it is. 

And how smooth their bodies are. 

Physically, I love everything about their bodies. Women are shaped differently from men. DUH!! Their shoulders, back, legs etc. Look at their hands and feet compared to your hands and feet. 

I do love their smell, especially right out of the shower. 

I LOVE kissing her neck, behind her knees, her palms, all over really. She actually shudders when I kiss her in some spots.

Most of all, I love the way she can read my moods. She can tell as soon as I walk in the door what kind of day I've had. She knows when to leave me along... when to lift my spirits, when to calm me down.. She ALWAYS makes things better. She's better than Dear Abby. 

My love for her runs deep. She feeds my soul...

Men want to be respected by their wives. She has mastered that.

In fact, she has mastered being a woman. She can get me to do what she wants to do and in the end... she's congratulating me for being so smart! (as if it was my idea to begin with)


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

hambone said:


> I love touching their skin... how smooth it is.
> 
> And how smooth their bodies are.
> 
> ...


I really love this response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Their joyous celebration of womanhood in all its shapes and forms. From toddlers to great grandmothers Nothing is quite as intoxicating than being their beholder. Not even beer :rofl:


----------



## GeddyHouser (Dec 15, 2012)

I think Al Pacino summed it up perfectly in "Scent of a Woman."


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

GeddyHouser said:


> I think Al Pacino summed it up perfectly in "Scent of a Woman."


And his character was completely blind.

I will never, ever stop loving them. Mother, daughters and grand daughter. They are, an forever will be, the essence of my life.

My life forever changed when I held my baby daughter in my arms and she gave me the greatest of gifts that a man could ever receive, her smile.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I could write a book about everything i like about women, but the first thing that comes to mind is watching a Mom smile at her child with total acceptance and unconditional love. That look in her eyes and that smile on her face is priceless!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I could write a book about everything i like about women, but the first thing that comes to mind is watching a Mom smile at her child with total acceptance and unconditional love. That look in her eyes and that smile on her face is priceless!


:iagree:

I love watching women interact with their little ones too.

It's almost as if they have a special way of communicating, a 
" love connection " that reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I love watching women interact with their little ones too.
> 
> ...


I've had several defining moments in my life. 

One of them was when our first child was born... I helped deliver him... when I raised him up to set him on his momma's tummy, I was watching the baby very carefully to make sure I didn't bump on one of her legs and accidentally drop him. When I got him up.. knew that I had cleared all the obstacles... I looked up at mom's face. OMG...*OMG* the look on her face. It was the look of love like I had never seen before. And, the thought going through my head was, "NOW, I understand why a mother will attack a machine gun nest with her bare hands.. to protect their child!!!" It was an awesome experience.

2nd thought. The mother.. is the heart and soul of the family. Everybody goes home... to see momma. Holiday's? It's all centered around that big family meal.. that Momma is cooking. My mother died 20 years ago this fall. When I lost my mom.. our family just kind of drifted apart. Sad.

One minor thing that I love. You can tell who's a natural born mom. Use to, when our kids were playing soccer and baseball. We'd be at the games and there would be all these parents watching the game.. And, there would be little brother's and sisters playing on the sidelilnes. Inevitable, there would be a little one fall.. or whatever... And they'd cry, "mom"... and all the moms heads would turn in that direction... in unison.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

hambone said:


> I've had several defining moments in my life.
> 
> One of them was when our first child was born... I helped deliver him... when I raised him up to set him on his momma's tummy, I was watching the baby very carefully to make sure I didn't bump on one of her legs and accidentally drop him. When I got him up.. knew that I had cleared all the obstacles... I looked up at mom's face. OMG...*OMG* the look on her face. It was the look of love like I had never seen before. And, the thought going through my head was, "NOW, I understand why a mother will attack a machine gun nest with her bare hands.. to protect their child!!!" It was an awesome experience.
> 
> ...



I fully agree with everything here.
For most kids, mom is the first responder in times of emergency , the doctor who could fix that tummy ache ,the chef who makes delicious food and snacks appear out of the kitchen and the guardian angel who could defeat the monsters below their bed, at bedtime.

That to me is one of the most beautiful, unique things about women.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes...I'm the hero in my daughters eyes. I'm the one they come to when their whole world is falling apart.
When it comes to spiders though.....their dad is they're hero because momma is scared spitless as they are.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow....the responce that some of you have made to this thread is sooooo sweeeet.

CM, hambone, I notice the details, and some of you others ( you know who you are) can make a woman feel so valuable. I don't know who much about you guys....but yeah....I go mushy when I read your posts. Thanks for your positiveness guys....it has made my day.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

everything LOL...well, almost
I love the way they look, the way they smell...their soft voices, the feminine way they move or make gestures

I LOVE woman with a good laugh, almost a belly laugh but not quite...I love the way a woman will throw her head back and laugh, then look in your eyes

I love the way a womans body curves (i dont like petite women, I like women with curves) the way her breasts curve into her waist and out again in her hips and butt

I love the way a woman walks...they way she nurtures her children or a friend who is hurting

I love the way a woman looks at you when things are good, a mixture of love, fun, being able to count and depend on you, feeling safe and secure, the look that tells you "I am here for you as well"

I love the way a woman will hug you, even a non-sexual female friend hug...the feel of her body gently up against you, her arms around your neck, her smell...soft breathing...again even friendly non-sexual hugs are awesome...

I love the way a woman looks in the morning when she is sleeping, especially naked and on her tummmy or side...the soft warm feel of her skin, her clean skin smell, her soft breathing

I look at a naked man and think "ugh, what the HELL do women see in that nasty mess"...but I look at a naked woman and its beautiful...its almost art...as long as she takes care of herself of course (again, not petite, curvy for me)

I could probably type a post 4x as long about the things I HATE about women LOL but I wont...


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

hambone said:


> I've had several defining moments in my life.
> 
> One of them was when our first child was born... I helped deliver him... when I raised him up to set him on his momma's tummy, I was watching the baby very carefully to make sure I didn't bump on one of her legs and accidentally drop him. When I got him up.. knew that I had cleared all the obstacles... I looked up at mom's face. OMG...*OMG* the look on her face. It was the look of love like I had never seen before. And, the thought going through my head was, "NOW, I understand why a mother will attack a machine gun nest with her bare hands.. to protect their child!!!" It was an awesome experience.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Robrobb (Jun 18, 2010)

There are lots of good things mentioned here. I've mentioned before how mesmerizing a woman is walking down a hallway when she's got somewhere to be - everything moves fluidly, muscles are tensed, posture tends to be good, oh yeah.

Something I don't like, or at least don't get - how women intereact with each other. I think they go out of their way to find reasons to hate their friends. My SO generally has her head on straight, isn't petty, but she still gets herself worked up over any shift in how her coworkers treat each other during the day. And she's not an isolated case


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I also like the way my wife smells when she first gets out of bed in the morning. She sleeps very warm, and that first hug in the morning is heavenly. It's like she "bakes" all night under the covers....does that make sense to any of you?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I also like the way my wife smells when she first gets out of bed in the morning. She sleeps very warm, and that first hug in the morning is heavenly. It's like she "bakes" all night under the covers....does that make sense to any of you?


:iagree:

She smells like a baby, when she's just awaking.
It's one of the most beautiful things in life.

My wife has this nightly ritual of applying lotion to every inch of her skin every night , just before bedtime . I love seeing the way she does that , and it also smells fruity & delicious.

It's 4.45 AM down here, I usually wake at 4.AM, a start my day.
She stays in bed until 6.AM , when I usually go to wake her. Lol, that my morning ritual! I usually get back into bed , hug her , kiss or nibble her neck , whisper good morning hun , then she stirs.
Believe it or not, she gets upset if I don't do it!
But it's something i thoroughly enjoy , just because I love the smell of her skin , especially in the AM!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> She smells like a baby, when she's just awaking.
> It's one of the most beautiful things in life.
> ...


I do the same thing. I usually get up between 5 and 5:30. About 7, I go get back in bed.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> She smells like a baby, when she's just awaking.
> It's one of the most beautiful things in life.
> ...



I do the same thing....I get up early, and she sleeps in. She smells especially wonderful in the morning! It must be a man thing to notice this....


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

There isn't an unsexy part of a woman's body if that type does it for you. I'm like a hunter that doesn't waste any part of the deer.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Everything...........


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Forever Changed said:


> Nothing!


 What?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Meh


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

This planet would be pretty damn boring without women!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Only because we males are programmed to be bored without women


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

I love that silly-little-girl smile that a woman gives me when she feels a spark.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> What?


That's right. Nothing.

Ask me again, I'll tell ya the same.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

They are physically pleasant to look at. But there is really only one woman that I truly enjoy. Her physical beauty, her caring nature, the way she tries to get me to see things from other points of view, the way she can relate to others when I can't. She cries when I can't. What I love about the woman in my life is that she completes me.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Yo Details - 

Was having a smoke before work this morning and this young women walked past. Caught my eye for 1 millisecond.

Then I felt sick.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Forever Changed said:


> Yo Details -
> 
> Was having a smoke before work this morning and this young women walked past. Caught my eye for 1 millisecond.
> 
> Then I felt sick.


So....she caught your eye for a millisecond....that is a good start! 

Why did you feel sick?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> I love that silly-little-girl smile that a woman gives me when she feels a spark.


:iagree:

Hard to fake that * _breakthrough_ * smile!


----------

